
Really Big Numbers (2015) - luu
https://mathenchant.wordpress.com/2015/12/17/really-big-numbers/
======
Eliezer
"Already 7 inside a heptagon is much, much bigger than Graham’s number." Did I
completely misunderstand that the polygon series is pretty much the Steinhaus-
Moser polygons? Because Graham's Number is way out beyond what can be
compactly expressed in those.

------
dewhelmed
Just to add, I really enjoyed Scott Aaronson's essay on this topic:
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html](https://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html)

------
sandfly
Wait But Why has an excellent piece on Graham's number:
[https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/11/1000000-grahams-
number.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/11/1000000-grahams-number.html)

------
danharaj
A page on large numbers is good if it eventually points to Harvey Friedman's
work.

~~~
hossbeast
Link?

